
C/C++ package dependency management for xmake - waruqi
https://xmake.io/#/guide/package_management
======
waruqi
Support to install and use multi-platform dependent package (android, iphoneos
and etc). see [https://github.com/xmake-io/xmake-
repo/blob/0e4a905bd8dbe198...](https://github.com/xmake-io/xmake-
repo/blob/0e4a905bd8dbe19838072100fe77eda94fae08ac/packages/z/zlib/xmake.lua#L12-L29)

